# Fx5 Bio Media



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

I have my fx5 with bio balls/blocks and was wondering if seachem matrix or eheim stuff would be better i have 6 large P's in a 117 gallon, if so how much would you need to fill it i see they have 4L would that be enough?


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

toss the bio balls.

matrix would be good, but it isnt going to be cheap to fill those baskets. i would go for fluval bio max ceramic rings. 2 boxes will fill the baskets 90 percent, so grab 7 boxes and you will be good.

is it the only filter on the tank? if so make sure you only change one basket at a time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

My FX5 is full of Eheim Ehfimech, works wonderful!!

plus you wont have to pay an arm and a leg, you can see it here http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5812/c313332/p17056987.html but I got it at Big Al's for around the same price. One 5L box fills all 3 trays.


----------



## Jay-Piranha (Jan 14, 2010)

any you guys ever run that peat granules made by fluval before??


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Jay-Piranha said:


> any you guys ever run that peat granules made by fluval before??


i have, in our water up here (ph- 7.9-8.1) it doesnt do much. may be different for other areas tho.


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks guys that helps a lot im gonna get some and prob just start by filling 1 of 3 trays for now

No i have a ac 110 going on the tank as well


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

[quote name='ksls' date='18 January 2011 - 09:35 AM' timestamp='1295361318' post='2636312']
My FX5 is full of Eheim Ehfimech, works wonderful!!

Is that better than the eheim substrat stuff?


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

zeefs said:


> Thanks guys that helps a lot im gonna get some and prob just start by filling 1 of 3 trays for now
> 
> No i have a ac 110 going on the tank as well


if you have an ac 110, im assuming with bio filtration, then as long as you dont clean the sponges etc before you do this, you should be fine to replace all the bio media in your fx5 baskets.

just watch your feeding for 2 weeks or so.


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

No all my bio stuff is in the fx5, in the ac 110 i have the foam 1 layer of bio max and carbon on top


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

This is what i would do:

take the carbon out and ad another layer of bio max in your AC. Carbon is a waste of money and becomes un effective after a month anyways. Leave that for 2 weeks. the bacteria in your existing bio max will seed into the new one fairly quickly.

after 2-2.5 weeks, overhaul your fx5, do all the trays at once.

i have an fx5 and i know how much of a pain it is. best to do it in one shot versus 3 times.

Your AC will keep up as long as you watch ur feeding.


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

we smoke in our house so i keep the carbon in for that reason


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

i dont know if the carbon is going to help for that, someones else would be able to comment better.

i edited my last post, give it a read.


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

Yah i actually have another bio max that was in the ac 110 i took out and is sitting in tank water for now, were doing painting and we smoke so i put the carbon in i heard it helps with that stuff not gettin into water.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

well i gave you my input, good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

Forsure i will thanks a lot man


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

ok so i cant find any of the products you said at any lfs around here. They did have instead of fluval bio max they had the aquaclear 110 bio max and said just buy a couple of those boxes. will the aquaclear biomax be ok?


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Aqua clear biomax is not the best for canisters like the fx5 imo. Fluval are larger rings that will get a good exposure to bacteria, but a good amount of flow as well.


----------



## zeefs (Jul 26, 2010)

ok cool man thanks im gonna order some fluval biomax online i thought the rings were better. Its weird though when i bought my aquaclear 110 like 4 months ago it came with bio max that is the big rings like fluval and different from the single packs they sell in stores


----------

